# Some cool autumn colours...



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

...


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 18, 2009)

WOW! Those are amazing pics. Is that a Castle from Medieval times?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> WOW! Those are amazing pics. Is that a Castle from Medieval times?



Built around 1100 - 1200...

676 years before america was created


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Built around 1100 - 1200...


That's cool. Does anybody still live in it?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> That's cool. Does anybody still live in it?


Aigle Castle, Aigle


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sweet dude! Thanks for the History lesson.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

If you use google to translate...

Chteau d'Aigle


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

Found a much better picture on google...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 18, 2009)

Very cool pics! You live in a very beautiful place Patrick.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 18, 2009)

Those are really good as well. Does is it snow Switzerland all the time? Just curious?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Those are really good as well. Does is it snow Switzerland all the time? Just curious?






What do you think, just like every other place.... 

This makes me think, last week I received a mail for a quote from somebody who was asking to me if we have internet in switzerland and if we have snow in switzerland and if we know about chocolate.....

The reply is no we dont have internet, we use old fashion phones to log onto the net...






We dont have snow, that's why everybody likes to visit the mountains in t-shirts.....

And we dont have chocolate in our country, chocolate is imported from north pole...... 


BTW what is the weather like in


> Location: Somewhere out there


 ?


----------



## Apophis (Oct 18, 2009)

just incredible


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 18, 2009)

hahah, we get the same type of weird questions about norway... people think that this is a snowy icy country where we live in igloos, and people quite seriously believe we have problems with polar bears... then we get asked if we have cell phones and such. then we show them our super-advanced technically superior cell phones that they´ve never seen before, and they´re like "WTF IS THAT?!"

(norway and europe in general are way ahead of the US in some technological areas like that, and we have way better and faster internet access in general )

americans 

i know you´re not all like that, duh, but there are some seriously ignorant folks over there...


----------



## K-Roll (Oct 18, 2009)

now this is awesome! looks like a disney-fairy land or something like that.. reminds me of a scenery shown in the shrek movie, really. 
Sometimes I feel like getting out of the city and living in a place like this, just a narrow hill road, somewhere on a cliff in a cottage, lots of green, vineyard, no stress, no f-king stressful work, no 'crisis' and bullshit.. 
But I guess it is not that easy to live in a place like that as far as getting employed is concerned and making money for one's living, right?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> americans
> 
> i know you´re not all like that, duh, but there are some seriously ignorant folks over there...





Not to mention that most of the NASA technology is also swiss made.... 

http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/front/S...Sect=105&sid=1035831&cKey=1014230400000&ty=st

I know very few americans who know about what is going in the world, most of those guys have already been outside of their country for a vacation or tour with their bands...

However there is also  of our days if you need info 



K-Roll said:


> But I guess it is not that easy to live in a place like that as far as getting employed is concerned and making money for one's living, right?



Right, that's why i'm near lausanne (olympic city) and geneva which are 2 of the biggest business towns in the world


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 18, 2009)

Beauiful scenery.I wish I could get lost in a place like that




hufschmid said:


> Not to mention that most of the NASA technology is also swiss made....
> 
> Swiss technology powers Mars mission - swissinfo
> 
> ...


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

When I was living in USA for an year and a half it was epic 

Exactly those thype of questions... 

- Do you guys have sex in switzerland?
- You guys eat meat in switzerland?
- How is the weather in sweden?
- Do you speak swiss in switzerland?
- Do you know about cars in switzerland?
- Ever tasted cheese? Do you know what is cheese?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

hehehe

I thought this would be a cool thing to do on my website, so I just created this page... 

Hufschmid Guitars - hometown


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 18, 2009)

Rick would love that place !

Notice the name 



> Aigle



change the position of "i" and "g"

A*gi*le 

hooray



and great pictures also


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Rick would love that place !
> 
> Notice the name
> 
> ...





I will gladly change the city name for BlackDroid  but Agile...


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I will gladly change the city name for BlackDroid  but Agile...



or Hufschville


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> or Hufschville



 a few rules would have to be changed so that I approve


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 18, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> What do you think, just like every other place....
> 
> This makes me think, last week I received a mail for a quote from somebody who was asking to me if we have internet in switzerland and if we have snow in switzerland and if we know about chocolate.....
> 
> ...


Keeps things private patrick.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Keeps things private patrick.



Yeah but I would be willing to bet that you live in USA 

That's a very private information BTW, I'm sure it must be very easy to find you 

That's an other thing with americans and that they are scared about internet etc...


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 18, 2009)

Beautiful scenery Patrick!  Occasionally I get silly questions about Wisconsin, just as you get silly questions about Switzerland and Morten gets silly questions about Norway. For instance, some people seem to think that we're all farmers in this state! Also, while it can get very cold here in the wintertime (occasionally down to -25F [-29C], we usually get at least 2 or 3 weeks of seriously subzero temps in the winter), Wisconsin is NOT frozen artic tundra, irregardless of what people say about Lambeau Field (the home field of the American football team the Green Bay Packers [my hometown is pretty close to Green Bay])! After all, the artic tundra does not get tornadoes!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

ellengtrgrl said:


> Beautiful scenery Patrick!  Occasionally I get silly questions about Wisconsin, just as you get silly questions. For instance, some people seem to think that we're all farmers in this state! Also, while it can get very cold here in the wintertime (occasionally down to -25F [-29C], we usually get at least 2 or 3 weeks of seriously subzero temps in the winter), Wisconsin is NOT frozen artic tundra, irregardless of what people say about Lambeau Field [home of the American football team the Green Bay Packers - my hometown is pretty close to Green Bay])! After all, the artic tundra does not get tornadoes!



Oh yeah! that's an other one of those questions I got when I was in the US 

Do you guys have cowboys and farmers in switzerland? 

The reply: where do you think cowboys and farmer come from dude?


----------



## Arminius (Oct 18, 2009)

A little off topic here but what kind of camera do you have? All of your pictures have this cool, grainy effect to them.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> A little off topic here but what kind of camera do you have? All of your pictures have this cool, grainy effect to them.



I'm using my mobile phone for all my pictures including all the pics on my website, Samsung SGH-G800

The only exception is the index page picture and related pictures from Felstein's 7 string in the forest and black backgroud...

It's an old model, already 2 years old but has incredible ISO and is great for detail work also great in the dark (ISO)


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Patrick - Do people that live in Switzerland wear shoes? Or do you all still walk around barefoot?




  




Just kidding Patrick!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Hey Patrick - Do people that live in Switzerland wear shoes? Or do you all still walk around barefoot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually barefoot 

That's why people all think that big foot is still alive...


----------



## El Caco (Oct 19, 2009)

It looks so quiet and peaceful there. I know pictures don't have sound and there is no way to tell from the pictures but the beauty of the place just makes it look so peaceful.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 19, 2009)

s7eve said:


> It looks so quiet and peaceful there. I know pictures don't have sound and there is no way to tell from the pictures but the beauty of the place just makes it look so peaceful.



It is very peaceful but when the helicopters come to spray stuff on the wine, the mountains around makes everything sound much louder...

Same in the days off when the super bikes go all over the place up and down the mountains, its pretty anoying, other then that its indeed peaceful.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 19, 2009)

and meanwhile huf is making instruments of mass destruction...hahaha. 

beautiful.


----------

